
Miniatures: Mathematical and Algorithmic Applications of Linear Algebra [pdf] - vinchuco
http://kam.mff.cuni.cz/~matousek/stml-53-matousek-1.pdf
======
cyber_dude
Essence of linear algebra [1] , in 3blue1brown youtube channel totally changed
my perspective on Linear Algebra. One of the best channels in YouTube I have
seen so far. He makes his videos using the animation engine [2] he built
himself.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2x...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2xVFitgF8hE_ab)

[2] [https://github.com/3b1b/manim](https://github.com/3b1b/manim)

~~~
BucketSort
That whole channel is amazing! I can start just listing all the videos by
virtue of picking out awesome ones, but check out the one he did on Euler's
formula[1]. Blew my mind.

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvmuCPvRoWQ&t=385s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvmuCPvRoWQ&t=385s)

------
tgb
I like these! Work related to number 9 came up just three days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14114876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14114876)

------
fithisux
If you enjoy this, Matousek and Vondrak have a better one.
[http://webbuild.knu.ac.kr/~trj/Combin/matousek-vondrak-
prob-...](http://webbuild.knu.ac.kr/~trj/Combin/matousek-vondrak-prob-ln.pdf)

~~~
gmiller123456
>If you enjoy this, Matousek and Vondrak have a better one.

Curious as to why you would say that. Having a cursory look at both, they
don't appear to be even close to discussing the same things. The link you
provided is much more theoretical, and about probability.

------
aardvark291
If you want a printed version: [https://www.amazon.com/Thirty-three-
Miniatures-Mathematical-...](https://www.amazon.com/Thirty-three-Miniatures-
Mathematical-Algorithmic-Applications/dp/0821849778/)

------
mrcactu5
example 12, "Tiling a Rectangle by Squares" is rather unique; it was discussed
in Stanislav Smirnov's Fields medal lecture in 2010

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squaring_the_square](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squaring_the_square)

In his lecture he puts the square tilings in a rather serious context (the
theory of electrical networks)

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1009.6077](https://arxiv.org/abs/1009.6077) ( Discrete
Complex Analysis and Probability )

------
leni536
I think the most amazing thing is that Linear Algebra works the same for any
fields, not just R and C. Applying it to finite fields is a great trick.

~~~
stabbles
And some of the familiar linear algebra theorems extend to infinite
dimensional spaces. For instance spectral theory of compact operators [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectral_theory_of_compact_ope...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectral_theory_of_compact_operators)

------
morenoh149
Which of these miniatures is most relevant to CS or real-world software
problems?

